# Old files



## frankp (Dec 29, 2015)

I just got a fancy new set of files and I'm thinking of scrapping my old ones. I only have a handful but if anyone's interested in them for knifemaking, PM me. I'd be happy to send them off to someone for practice, or for "real" knife making.


----------



## Strider (Dec 29, 2015)

Send them to Tclem, he's on a roll! :p


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 29, 2015)

Strider said:


> Send them to Tclem, he's on a roll! :p


He said "for "real" knife making"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Dec 29, 2015)

Maybe a cinnimon roll

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 29, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> He said "for "real" knife making"


Ok Henry wannabe but he did say for practice

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

